# HONG KONG | THR350 | U/C



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

*HONG KONG | THR350 | T/O*

Located at Tai Hang Road, Hong Kong, the site is a steep slope enclosed by lush vegetation facing a narrow road - led to a design that is a living sculpture rising from the landscape. The project is a redevelopment of an existing residential building from a 5-storey terrace house to a 9-storey building for two families. The programme includes seven residential floors, one car park floor at ground level and a shared clubhouse and outdoor pool area on first floor podium level for both families.















































Source: http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=21751


----------



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)




----------



## fimiak (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful. Having that much privacy in HK is a prize in itself.


----------

